# Should I have been banned ...



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I consider myself a really nice guy off and online, but while on my first forum ever, I was warned 2 times for my behavior and banned the 3rd. 

The first was totally justified. I lashed out at someone for attacking me (I said some nasty stuff). In my defense, I really didn't realize what was allowable despite reading the rules. I saw other posters behaving similarly, so I thought it was the norm. 

The second warning came from a mod who admittedly mentioned he did not understand the thread. It was a parody thread. Someone actually posted:

You make $2500/week, what car do you buy?

People were scratching there heads about it. Turns out he continually liked to talk about his income. After tellin him he should buy a delorian, so he can go back in time and watch these posts vanish, I started a thread titled:

You make $2500/week, how do you brag about it?

The hilarity that ensued was great. After about 2 days, I was reprimanded. 

The third went like this:

My thread: Have you ever lost a job due to your ethic [sic] background?

Me: I did. (Then I go on to explain)

Poster 2: should you tell him or should I?

Poster 3: you should tell him. 

Poster 2: okay, (here he goes and makes a joke about the fact I wrote ethic instead of ethnic) 

Me: hahahahaaaaaa. You assholes. 

Poster 3: thanks. You gave me my Sunday morning chuckle. 

End of thread. Me BANNED

I just don't get it. I talked to a mod and there was no reply. I've seen way worse in the same forum. Am I crazy?

The worse part is that I was in the middle of a wicked guitar trade (my ebmm bfr Luke for a Tom Anderson telecaster) and I never got the contact details from the other guy.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

some forums just arent cool.
largetongue


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

on TGP they were bashing someone...i stood up for them...i didn't say anything wrong...in any sense of the word...but i got an infraction warning...

anymore...its so easy to hide behind your computer screen and block someone...to show you have power...when meanwhile you are probably **************************************************************
(blocked for fear of being banned) 

its the way of the world...the internet was created to enrich our lives...i still wait for that time to come...(outside of GC of course)


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

i was banned from 7string because someone asked about amps and i posted a picture of one i had just bought and told them how much i paid for it. the dipshit moderator thought i was spamming and trying to sell the guy (who lived in australia) my amp and banned me on the spot. i've also received several warnings on ultimate-guitar. they're sure touchy towards people who don't think rondo music's stuff is better than a gibson.

I can't say i've ever seen mods swing their hammer here except to move a thread to a different forum. in fact aside from GC himself i don't even know who the mods are.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

mike- 
there are mods here.
but they possess the gift of common sense.
so they arent that obvious.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

1) The internet and most forums, including news-sites that allow posting about news articles, are essentially one immense adolescent conversation. I don't mean immature (though they can be) but rather a conversation that assumes everyone participating has the same contextual information that one has onself. This is the core of teen conversations: you know exactly what I'm talking about and what my perspective is, such that I don;t have to fill in very many blanks and can carry on with such meaningful phrases as "And, I'm like, no way, and he's like WAY".

That's not a slag at anyone here, but rather is a depiction of the overall set of assumptions that 97% of those who post may be innocently harbouring.

2) Much of the "paralinguistic" cues we often provide each other in normal face-to-face, or even telephone, conversation will set the stage to qualify what we want to convey. Here, we are generally restricted to emoticons, phrasing, acronyms for phrases (e.g., ROTFLOL, IMHO), italics, boldface, underline, and a few other visual devices to try and get across what, in conversation, we can often do merely by tilting our head, lowering our voice, gesturing with our hand, smiling, and speaking in a certain way. Most of the time, all of this extra information is crucial to being understood. And since much of humour revolves around talking about one thing, but really meaning another, attempts to be humourous can often blow up in one's face on-line, when you don't have tone of voice, and facial expression, to simultaneously convey "But I'm not really being serious here, just poking friendly fun".

In short, it is REALLY easy to get misunderstood on-line. The same two people that would easily get along in real life can just as easily come to virtual blows on-line.

3) The on-line world, heck, most of contemporary life, encourages distractibility and impulsiveness. 

4) Being a forum moderator is a tough gig. A great many forum moderators (most, I would imagine) take on that role as an additional task on top of their day job, the software maintenance, and their private life. I haven't seen one yet that doesn't do a terrific job, but I'll be the first one to admit it is a near miracle that they're able to.

So if they quickly squeeze in a response to an impulsive request from someone who didn't have enough background info to know someone wasn't trying to be offensive or malicious, one can understand. I can also understand why, in a role where you're not paid to have the wisdom of Solomon, one might just simply accede to the request of the complainer, if only to make the headache go away. The request may not have been particularly well thought-out or justified, but it was made, and you're trying to deal with e-mail while your Michelina's is in the microwave. It happens.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I asked a question about the posts on the amp forum at HC. It was done in all seriousness and the thread was locked. So I PM'd the moderator and told him what my reason was for starting the thread. He PM'd me back, apologizing for jumping to the conclusion that I was bad-mouthing the moderators. This particular forum was a mess. Serious people avoided it and so did I. They started asking amp questions of the guitar forum because of not wanting to put up with the people in the forum who prided themselves on coming down on people who knew less than themselves.

That moderator and I have had a very respectable forum relationship since then or at least until I gave up on HC.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

mhammer said:


> 1) The internet and most forums, including news-sites that allow posting about news articles, are essentially one immense adolescent conversation. I don't mean immature (though they can be) but rather a conversation that assumes everyone participating has the same contextual information that one has onself. This is the core of teen conversations: you know exactly what I'm talking about and what my perspective is, such that I don;t have to fill in very many blanks and can carry on with such meaningful phrases as "And, I'm like, no way, and he's like WAY".
> 
> That's not a slag at anyone here, but rather is a depiction of the overall set of assumptions that 97% of those who post may be innocently harbouring.
> 
> ...


I agree with essentially everything you're saying here. 

I don't wanna whine too much about the whole thing. I just think more attention is required prior to banning a supporting member.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

meh, i wouldn't sweat it. there are lots of good forums on the web. you'll find a better one easily enough.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I saw those threads on TGP and stayed out of them. Most of the time trouble happens in the pub on that forum, stay on topic (gear) and you're fine. We have rules of conduct here too, but at least we have the political forum where anything goes and you need to sign up to see it.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> I saw those threads on TGP and stayed out of them. Most of the time trouble happens in the pub on that forum, stay on topic (gear) and you're fine. We have rules of conduct here too, but at least we have the political forum where anything goes and you need to sign up to see it.


Me too. It's a crazy forum to start with. Wear it as a badge of honour that they tossed you out. I've been cautioned a few times. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I saw those threads over there too.
The mods can get pretty touchy over there, big community though.
I'm not sure if you should've been banned, by your accounts, anyway.

Yes, the political section is a big plus on this forum.
It saves from having to avoid certain subjects, or subjects that can lead to political debate.
Many topics can start off totally unrelated, then take a tangent into politics, quickly.

This is a pretty well behaved forum, well modded.
Common sense seems to be the norm here.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

adcandour said:


> I agree with essentially everything you're saying here.
> 
> I don't wanna whine too much about the whole thing. I just think more attention is required prior to banning a supporting member.


I'd agree. At the same time, as I hope my own post conveyed, it's gonna happen, if only because of the burden heaped uon your typical moderator. Even the very best parent is gonna turn to the kid repetitively tugging on their pant leg and impatiently say "Can't you see I'm on the phone?! Now go find something to play with!!".

Actually, it would be interesting, and maybe useful, to have a system like they do in soccer, where there are degrees of warning, before ejection. For instance, being locked out of a given thread, or being locked out for a 3-day cooling off period, or something else in between full access and no access ever again. A period for rehabilitation. Get 3 strikes, and you're out. On the other hand, that would also increase the burden placed on moderators, since it becomes another judgment they have to make.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Red Card!!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

mhammer said:


> I'd agree. At the same time, as I hope my own post conveyed, it's gonna happen, if only because of the burden heaped uon your typical moderator. Even the very best parent is gonna turn to the kid repetitively tugging on their pant leg and impatiently say "Can't you see I'm on the phone?! Now go find something to play with!!".
> 
> Actually, it would be interesting, and maybe useful, to have a system like they do in soccer, where there are degrees of warning, before ejection. For instance, being locked out of a given thread, or being locked out for a 3-day cooling off period, or something else in between full access and no access ever again. A period for rehabilitation. Get 3 strikes, and you're out. On the other hand, that would also increase the burden placed on moderators, since it becomes another judgment they have to make.


We have that system here and its usually the first thing we do. It's called an "infraction" notice and its basically a warning. 9 times out of 10 thats all someone needs to get and the matter is resolved.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I guess my ignorance that such a system is currently in place suggests I've been a good boy! 

But yeah, as you imply in your post, most of the time, folks aren't trying to be jerks; they just don't realize they're starting to veer off the rails, and only need a simple reminder.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I got an infraction here once and I was really ticked about it. I asked in a for sale thread for a Klon if they were worth it. A legit question I thought, especially since you need to buy them unseen and unheard unless you're really lucky. The mod who dinged me happened to be a fanboy and owner of one - I felt my infraction was bogus and motivated by his bias/interests. With time, I see the point of the infraction, but still feel it was heavy handed.


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

adcandour said:


> I consider myself a really nice guy off and online, but while on my first forum ever, I was warned 2 times for my behavior and banned the 3rd.
> 
> The first was totally justified. I lashed out at someone for attacking me (I said some nasty stuff). In my defense, I really didn't realize what was allowable despite reading the rules. I saw other posters behaving similarly, so I thought it was the norm.
> 
> ...


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

I saw those posts too on the other forum which to be fair does police posts but is fair IMHO , they have to keep it under control. 
OP . why are you coming here to tell us this ?....looking for a shoulder to cry on ? You were dumb enough not to get the hint after 2 infractions and get banned so you bring your sob story here . DUH !!


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

am i the only one who only uses GC? damn. y'all a bunch of forum whores

/banned


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

sulphur said:


> I saw those threads over there too.
> The mods can get pretty touchy over there, big community though.
> I'm not sure if you should've been banned, by your accounts, anyway.
> 
> ...


I'm telling it exactly how it went down. I have no reason to try and get you on my side  There was a lot of tension building up on TGP moderators to deal with posters ruining the 'image' TGP wants to portray. I was one of the guys who got a lashing. 

Yeah, I haven't seen any ridiculous posts here. It's those posts that tend to start things off in a bad way. 

The politics section here sounds like a good idea (i'm not a supporting member - yet), but I don't really discuss politics much. I'm more of a religion debater. Is that allowed here?

Anyway, as most things Canadian, the vibe is always good - and it shows on GC


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

sulphur said:


> Red Card!!


But!!...I...was just...


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Mods have a difficult job whether it's at GC or any of the American Forums. They can only tolerate so much BS. Always remember that you are in "their house" and you must follow the House Rules. It's not a democracy. If you offend a rule and are given a warning and then transgress again and are banned, then it's tough darts for you. Join another Forum and learn from the experience.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

OldGuitarPlayer said:


>


Aaaah, ...you must be the one guy here.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

adcandour said:


> I'm telling it exactly how it went down. I have no reason to try and get you on my side  There was a lot of tension building up on TGP moderators to deal with posters ruining the 'image' TGP wants to portray. I was one of the guys who got a lashing.
> 
> Yeah, I haven't seen any ridiculous posts here. It's those posts that tend to start things off in a bad way.
> 
> ...


There is enough religion in there to keep you busy for the next several months. You don't have to be a supporting member to join the pundit forum, just join up


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm not into that political or religious kinda shit...I Just like to make noises with my guitar.That being said, i've been banned from this forum 3 times..But thats because i'm such an asshole... sometimes ha 
I dont know any other forum...And i certainly dont know how many "high Kicks" there is, in David Lee Roth's version of California Girl!...A shit load!!
Peace
Frank


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

adcandour said:


> Aaaah, ...you must be the one guy here.


totally stolen from kid rock in the movie_ joe dirt_. it's a freekin hillarious movie


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Frank Fargon said:


> I'm not into that political or religious kinda shit...I Just like to make noises with my guitar.That being said, i've been banned from this forum 3 times..But thats because i'm such an asshole... sometimes ha
> I dont know any other forum...And i certainly dont know how many "high Kicks" there is, in David Lee Roth's version of California Girl!...A shit load!!
> Peace
> Frank


Hahaaaaaaaaaaa. Member of the month if you ask me. Haha.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

GuitarsCanada said:


> There is enough religion in there to keep you busy for the next several months. You don't have to be a supporting member to join the pundit forum, just join up


Sweet. Will do.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Intrepid said:


> Mods have a difficult job whether it's at GC or any of the American Forums. They can only tolerate so much BS. Always remember that you are in "their house" and you must follow the House Rules. It's not a democracy. If you offend a rule and are given a warning and then transgress again and are banned, then it's tough darts for you. Join another Forum and learn from the experience.


I totally understand and agree. I learnt my lesson with my first infraction - I never did it again. The second one and the ban were impossible to foresee. It was certainly misunderstood. 

That's why I think a mod needs to investigate further if they are going to ban a supporting member. I understand they have rules, but sometimes they react without a full understanding of the situation. Once understood, they may realize that there was no breaking of the rules.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Frank Fargon said:


> I'm not into that political or religious kinda shit...I Just like to make noises with my guitar.That being said, i've been banned from this forum 3 times..But thats because i'm such an asshole... sometimes ha
> I dont know any other forum...And i certainly dont know how many "high Kicks" there is, in David Lee Roth's version of California Girl!...A shit load!!
> Peace
> Frank


You need to behave yourself Franky, you are running out of user name combinations


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, no need to be a supporting member as Scott said to get into the political forum.
There's a sticky at the top of this section to join. 

You've mentioned a few times that you were a supporting member.
As great as that is, it doesn't afford you any different rights.
Everyone plays by the same rules.

I do agree though, that a Pmed warning might help.
TGP had a big influx of HC users, I think that they were pretty busy for a while and just got tired of the BS.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

nitehawk55 said:


> I saw those posts too on the other forum which to be fair does police posts but is fair IMHO , they have to keep it under control.
> OP . why are you coming here to tell us this ?....looking for a shoulder to cry on ? You were dumb enough not to get the hint after 2 infractions and get banned so you bring your sob story here . DUH !!


I understand that they need to police the forums. How do you know they're fair though? Just curious. 

Further, I'm not sobbing. I'm angry about it and just venting, really. It was part of my daily routine, so I'm truly bummed. I'm also kinda checking this forum out to be honest and want to start a couple of threads to see what it's like before I commit and support. 

Even further, It's a money thing - I have a higher likelihood of selling something there at my asking price, since they have around 2000 members and since I have a house in the states, I could generate some excellent deals and trading things like a pedal make sense. 

Finally, I'm glad there are people like you in this forum. Your comments keep things juicy. But, ultimately, you're calling me dumb and are seemingly more hostile than any other posters here (that I've seen anyway). What can I say to you that won't get me booted? I'd love to state some of the obvious.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mike_oxbig said:


> am i the only one who only uses GC? damn. y'all a bunch of forum whores


I only "use" GC.

Otherwise, I would spend all my waking hours sitting in front of my computer!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> You need to behave yourself Franky, you are running out of user name combinations


My laugh for the day! ...Thanks Scott

Franky was very generous in a deal we made in the past. I still feel that I owe him.

I enjoy his posts and hope that he doesn't ever have to think up any new user name combinations in future.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

adcandour said:


> I understand that they need to police the forums. How do you know they're fair though? Just curious.
> 
> Further, I'm not sobbing. I'm angry about it and just venting, really. It was part of my daily routine, so I'm truly bummed. I'm also kinda checking this forum out to be honest and want to start a couple of threads to see what it's like before I commit and support.
> 
> ...


Getting banned here is a challenge. You pretty much have to lose your mind. Maybe 20 people have been banned from here in 10 years. We don't really attract crazies based on the material that is posted and the membership that does the posting.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

sulphur said:


> Yes, no need to be a supporting member as Scott said to get into the political forum.
> There's a sticky at the top of this section to join.
> 
> You've mentioned a few times that you were a supporting member.
> ...


I'm on an iPhone, so I can't seem to find it. I'll have to check it out on my desktop after my son sleeps. 

I understand that I don't have any special rights, but I just feel if I'm putting money towards something, a bit more care should be given. Kinda like a country club or gym membership. If i pissed on a golf green, I guarantee they would treat a member different than a walk-on. 

I didn't realize there was an influx from HC. I'm pretty unfamiliar with the whole forum thing. TGP was my first, so I didn't understand what to say and how to behave. I suppose if I was taking queues from HC guys that could have influenced my viewpoint. 

A pm'd warning wouldn't have really helped. My posts just needed to be reviewed. But, this is where the "pants tugging" point kicks in. 

That guy above just called me dumb. That would have him banned on TGP. I don't think there's anything wrong with calling me dumb (albeit, he's a bit of goof with a genuine lack of simple reading comprehension skills). My point here is that there's too much grey area when it comes to acceptable posts, and its difficult to know what to say in certain cases. 

In my real life, if someone attacked me like the above, I would lose it on them - verbally, which may escalate to physically depending on the other person. So, here, I end up censoring myself and holding back. I would never report anyone - I just don'


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Getting banned here is a challenge. You pretty much have to lose your mind. Maybe 20 people have been banned from here in 10 years. We don't really attract crazies based on the material that is posted and the membership that does the posting.


That's good to know. It's nice to have a bit of breathing space.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

5k + posts and no warnings yet... what a I doing wrong... oh right this is Canada.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

mike_oxbig said:


> am i the only one who only uses GC? damn. y'all a bunch of forum whores
> 
> /banned


Me too. I prefer to limit my whoring to the gear, not the forums.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

adcandour said:


> I'm on an iPhone, so I can't seem to find it. I'll have to check it out on my desktop after my son sleeps.
> 
> I understand that I don't have any special rights, but I just feel if I'm putting money towards something, a bit more care should be given. Kinda like a country club or gym membership. If i pissed on a golf green, I guarantee they would treat a member different than a walk-on.
> 
> ...


It's pretty simple really. You can disagree with any post or comment and give your reasons for disagreeing. Where we draw the line is telling someone they are a moron for posting it. Everyone has a right to an opinion, we grant them that right. Disagree with the post, not the poster. If you follow those guidelines you cant get into much trouble around here. The odd jab is OK and you will find plenty of jokers here. All in fun


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Pardon me for taking your time, but while we're on the subject, please accept my most humble apologies for anything I've said, deliberately or indeliberately, to offend or that may offend in the future. 

;-)

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Mooh said:


> Pardon me for taking your time, but while we're on the subject, please accept my most humble apologies for anything I've said, deliberately or indeliberately, to offend or that may offend in the future.
> 
> ;-)
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Apologies accepted. All pardons granted, passed and future.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

adcandour said:


> Mooh said:
> 
> 
> > Pardon me for taking your time, but while we're on the subject, please accept my most humble apologies for anything I've said, deliberately or indeliberately, to offend or that may offend in the future.
> ...


Was it painful when you passed that pardon? My buddy had kidney stones once & said it hurt like H-E-double hockey stocks!

Eye wood all sew like too apologize. I'm knot homophonic, just eh (this is Guitars Canada, after all) smart ass.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

adcandour said:


> Apologies accepted. All pardons granted, *passed* and future.


OOOOOOOOPS...Mooh is known to be bit of a "stickler" for correct spelling, word use and/or grammar.

9kkhhd

Cheers

Dave


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

mike_oxbig said:


>


One of the "best" I've ever seen was a gal on an online dating site who expressed a preference to only date men of a specific ethnicity. She concluded her diatribe with a stern warning of "NO HATERS ALOUD". I PM'd her for permission to seethe in silence. Alas she failed to respond.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Roryfan said:


> Was it painful when you passed that pardon? My buddy had kidney stones once & said it hurt like H-E-double hockey stocks!
> 
> Eye wood all sew like too apologize. I'm knot homophonic, just eh (this is Guitars Canada, after all) smart ass.


2 years of advanced comp down the tubes. The shame.


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

greco said:


> My laugh for the day! ...Thanks Scott
> 
> Franky was very generous in a deal we made in the past. I still feel that I owe him.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you're happy with our transaction,coz i was.And please, dont feel like you owe me...You're a good man.May god bless you,your familly and 3 of your friends. 
Peace
Frank


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

mike_oxbig said:


>


Death by grammar, the ultimate sintax [sic].

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

while ill admit that usually it's my fault if something happens, the gear page is nutty anyhow. i was banned for comparing steve jobs to hitler. and was temporarily banned when i posted a news article stating that pete townshend was on the national sex offender's registry of england and america. even if what you say is true, when you say something the mods dot agree with there, you're out the door


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

cheezyridr said:


> while ill admit that usually it's my fault if something happens, the gear page is nutty anyhow. i was banned for comparing steve jobs to hitler. and was temporarily banned when i posted a news article stating that pete townshend was on the national sex offender's registry of england and america. even if what you say is true, when you say something the mods dot agree with there, you're out the door


That's bullshit. My cousin calls their behavior 'nerd rage'. He's totally right.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah, I wade through the BS as best I can to get the good stuff as there are some knowledgable folks there who aren't crazy, but the unbalanced moderation just blows my mind. The stuff they allow, versus what they don't allow and will penalize you for, is too unpredictable. I take long vacations from it regularly.

It might be good sport to see what I could get away with and for how long, but I long ago quit caring and have better forums to visit.

Peace, Mooh.



cheezyridr said:


> while ill admit that usually it's my fault if something happens, the gear page is nutty anyhow. i was banned for comparing steve jobs to hitler. and was temporarily banned when i posted a news article stating that pete townshend was on the national sex offender's registry of england and america. even if what you say is true, when you say something the mods dot agree with there, you're out the door


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Is it fair to continue to bash a Forum and not give them an opportunity to respond to the criticism? I'm not a big fan of American guitar forums but on the otherhand I don't think GC should be used as a "haven" to bash TGP, MLP or the HC or whatever else is out there without an opportunity to respond. I think we are simply too good a Forum to encourage anonymous forum/mod bashing. I've always believed that if you have a problem with someone or with an organization then you take it up with them directly and not simply bad mouth them behind their back. Not trying to stir the pot, just my opinion..


adcandour said:


> That's bullshit. My cousin calls their behavior 'nerd rage'. He's totally right.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Kind of hard to do when you're banned.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

sulphur said:


> Kind of hard to do when you're banned.


Ah, there's the rub.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Intrepid said:


> Is it fair to continue to bash a Forum and not give them an opportunity to respond to the criticism? I'm not a big fan of American guitar forums but on the otherhand I don't think GC should be used as a "haven" to bash TGP, MLP or the HC or whatever else is out there without an opportunity to respond. I think we are simply too good a Forum to encourage anonymous forum/mod bashing. I've always believed that if you have a problem with someone or with an organization then you take it up with them directly and not simply bad mouth them behind their back. Not trying to stir the pot, just my opinion..


Had a few guys do that when they got banned here. Nobody really cares, here or elsewhere


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Intrepid said:


> Is it fair to continue to bash a Forum and not give them an opportunity to respond to the criticism? I'm not a big fan of American guitar forums but on the otherhand I don't think GC should be used as a "haven" to bash TGP, MLP or the HC or whatever else is out there without an opportunity to respond. I think we are simply too gooda Forum to encourage anonymous forum/mod bashing. I've always believed that if you have a problem with someone or with an organization then you take it up with them directly and not simply bad mouth them behind their back. Not trying to stir the pot, just my opinion..


I already tried to contact the mods via pm (which I think is the most respectful way to get a point across). I think I said this in an earlier post. 

I have a problem with the mods, not the forum. There's a lot of very helpful people there. I fixed everything from my gear to my plumbing thanks to some of the guys there.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Had a few guys do that when they got banned here. Nobody really cares, here or elsewhere


Exactly. They could care less about what I have to say.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> I can't believe you signed up here just to complain about another forum. This entire thread is in extremely bad taste. Maybe suck it up like an adult and move on.


Been holding myself back from saying this. Hear hear.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

nkjanssen said:


> I can't believe you signed up here just to complain about another forum. This entire thread is in extremely bad taste. Maybe suck it up like an adult and move on.


Ugh, dude. This is just a conversation at this point. If no one was interested in it, people wouldn't post. You'll notice that I'm only responding to people's comments (not generating any myself)

You know what I think is bad taste: when you don't read the whole thread and then say stupid shit. Did I just sign up here to complain? Have you read any of my other posts? Wouldn't they all be about TGP?

I just posted about my experience with ford quality control - I guess I could have equated it to TGP somehow.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

keto said:


> Been holding myself back from saying this. Hear hear.


You cracked!!! Well, you made it to 5 pages. I woulda gave in at 2 maybe.


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

adcandour said:


> Ugh, dude. This is just a conversation at this point. If no one was interested in it, people wouldn't post. You'll notice that I'm only responding to people's comments (not generating any myself)
> 
> You know what I think is bad taste: when you don't read the whole thread and then say stupid shit. Did I just sign up here to complain? Have you read any of my other posts? Wouldn't they all be about TGP?
> 
> I just posted about my experience with ford quality control - I guess I could have equated it to TGP somehow.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

adcandour said:


> The first was totally justified. I lashed out at someone for attacking me (I said some nasty stuff).
> 
> The second warning came...
> 
> ...



From the view of a moderator, they see a new guy coming into the forum and as you state, lashing out and saying some pretty nasty stuff, thus violating some rules in their TOS. At that point, the impression from the mod team is suspect and they most likely have placed you under a microscope for further observation.

The second warning was based on the fact a thread had been created for the specific purpose of focusing on another member of the forum. This too would be violating their TOS.

Both of the above infractions are fairly standard rules in many forums and ones that are usually taken relatively seriously.

By now, the mod team was probably discussing your future with the forum, but are still giving the benefit of the doubt and one last chance.

The third appears to be the straw, so to speak, considering it looks like blatant name calling, which is another violation of a standard rule on many forums.

Most forums certainly don't want to see their members lashing out at each other, creating threads to focus personally on each other or call each other names. Stick to the subject matter with facts, evidence and sources to back up what you claim and you'll be fine.

That said. Welcome aboard. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

A "little b!tch" would report you. You're way off base.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

jimsz said:


> From the view of a moderator, they see a new guy coming into the forum and as you state, lashing out and saying some pretty nasty stuff, thus violating some rules in their TOS. At that point, the impression from the mod team is suspect and they most likely have placed you under a microscope for further observation.
> 
> The second warning was based on the fact a thread had been created for the specific purpose of focusing on another member of the forum. This too would be violating their TOS.
> 
> ...


I understand. It really is hard to get an understanding of what's okay, though. Take oldguitar player's image (above) - I'm not sure how that is acceptable. I'm just going to behave. 

Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

In fairness, I think OldGuitarPlayer is simply expressing a sentiment that many members here share but are too polite to vocalize at GC. I think you've made your point that you were treated unfairly by some Mods at some Forum. We get that. Enough already, no? You don't want to be known at GC as the "member who joined us because he got banned at TGP" do you? Relax, enjoy this Forum and contribute regularly and let your banning be a part of your past and not the only reason you are here. Welcome to GC.


adcandour said:


> A "little b!tch" would report you. You're way off base.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

As much as I have always loathed the titles, and not to imply anything about our host here, I wonder if there are any "Forum Moderating for Dummies" books out there? It's quite a responsibility to take it on, yet, much like being a parent, it's the sort of thing that anyone can decide to do whether up to the task or not, whether fully aware of what is entailed or not, whether armed with a set of tried and true strategies or not. Clearly it's more than just managing software. If you're lucky, a moderator will have some decent "soft skills" with respect to dealing with forum members, but such skills are often in short supply amongst our species, whether forum moderator or not.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

As much as I can sympathize with the OP I think the one thing most people don't remember is that being on a discussion forum is like being at someones house. I have the right to kick you out of my house simply cause I don't like the way you look. Now I might be an a-hole for doing so but its my right.
The same with these discussion forums. They aren't publicly owned. The owner or the appointed moderators have the power to ban as they see fit. When it comes to that its not a democracy. I was once banned for life from discussion forum simply for mentioning a specific product. It was a discussion on health. I just mentioned that I took the product "Salba" as a supplement for a specific issue that the OP was inquiring about. The moderator said there is no advertising of products and I was banned for life. I had only been on the site for about 3 weeks and had contributed all positively up to that point. I didn't go complaining to other forums because I figured why would anyone else really care. Besides most people take the position there is always 2 sides to a story. So you may get a few who sympathize but you'll also get an abundance of losers who can't wait to jump on someone negatively, bashing away, to compensate for their own pathetic lives, similar to oldguitarplayer.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

mhammer said:


> As much as I have always loathed the titles, and not to imply anything about our host here, I wonder if there are any "Forum Moderating for Dummies" books out there? It's quite a responsibility to take it on, yet, much like being a parent, it's the sort of thing that anyone can decide to do whether up to the task or not, whether fully aware of what is entailed or not, whether armed with a set of tried and true strategies or not. Clearly it's more than just managing software. If you're lucky, a moderator will have some decent "soft skills" with respect to dealing with forum members, but such skills are often in short supply amongst our species, whether forum moderator or not.


I think no matter how much you try to be neutral you are always going to slant a bit to your own personal interpretation of good or bad and right or wrong. It's a tough call sometimes and I am sure half agree and half don't.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

nkjanssen said:


> I can't believe you signed up here just to complain about another forum. This entire thread is in extremely bad taste. Maybe suck it up like an adult and move on.


That was just hurtful. hahahaha


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Sorry, I was digging up this thread for a reason and haven't read it in a while. 

It seems relevant based on Budda's thread. 

I only wish I knew you guys like I knew you know. Fuck, I'd have given you all a lashing.....and then got banned.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

The first forum I ever joined was an MMA forum. Very small with only 15-20 regulars with the occasional others joining in briefly every now and then. Anything went there as the guy who ran it was too busy to moderate it. Let me tell you, there were some real knock down, drag 'em out wars on there. Race, religion. sexist, nothing was too taboo. When I first started visiting TGP I couldn't believe how PC they were.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I somehow missed this thread the first time around. Sure glad you stuck it out and decided to hang around Chuck.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Lincoln said:


> I somehow missed this thread the first time around. Sure glad you stuck it out and decided to hang around Chuck.


Me too. This place is great for a bunch of reasons.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Yea, me too. Glad you were a pr1ck on TGP. ^)@# Group hug, everyone?

My first forum was an F1 forum. "Love Schumacher. Hate Schumacher". That was all fun until the two Austria's. Then it became thermonuclear. Fun, I suppose, if all you wanted to do was blow shit up. I note that F1 forum is long gone, bickered to pieces I guess. This place is positively 'normal' compared to that. I couldn't imagine being in an actual room treating people the way we treated each other on that F1 board.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

greco said:


> OOOOOOOOPS...Mooh is known to be bit of a "stickler" for correct spelling, word use and/or grammar.
> 
> 9kkhhd
> 
> ...


Really? I didn't know that.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

greco said:


> OOOOOOOOPS...Mooh is known to be bit of a "stickler" for correct spelling, word use and/or grammar.
> 
> 9kkhhd
> 
> ...





Mooh said:


> Really? I didn't know that.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Ok, I'm not up on all the text acronyms, so I had to google "9kkhhd". WTF? This is what I got:
http://www.guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/line-6-spider-jam-rocks.22966/

This thread has been non-stop laughs. Thanks for the necro-bump Chuck!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

If any of this happened over at Harmony Central back in the day, then it's totally fine. Getting banned there at least once was a rite of passage.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

I've been banned from TGP three times. I gave it up. This place is much better. I think I have only gotten one warning.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

You know, we get all get pretty comfortable, laid-back, and even a little stogie in this place. It's good when someone new comes along to stir the pot a bit, gives us all a little poke, and wakes us up. I like it. Just like when we get out and play with different people, you always come away with something, whether it be a song, or a riff, or just a new shape. It's all good.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jb welder said:


> Ok, I'm not up on all the text acronyms, so I had to google "9kkhhd". WTF? This is what I got:
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/line-6-spider-jam-rocks.22966/
> 
> This thread has been non-stop laughs. Thanks for the necro-bump Chuck!


FUBAR.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

capnjim said:


> I've been banned from TGP three times. I gave it up. This place is much better. I think I have only gotten one warning.


I know what tp is, is tgp fancy tp?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

What does 9kkhhd (or 9kkhhd kqoct) have to do with FUBAR ?
TGP is "the gear page" forum.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2016)

jb welder said:


> I had to google "9kkhhd"


So did I. I clicked on 'images'.
There's a few old Riff Wrath Jam pics there.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jb welder said:


> What does 9kkhhd (or 9kkhhd kqoct) have to do with FUBAR ?
> TGP is "the gear page" forum.


Everyone knows what FUBAR means. Never heard of the 9whatever.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I got the boot from the gear page for next to nothing, even the Telecaster forum gave me a stern warning once. Little fiefdoms if you ask me.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Just to put it into perspective...

Picture not knowing Scott (from GC - not Scott Auld) and then having him ban you from here. This forum is a big part of a lot of your lives and you'd be pretty upset. It's a pain in the arse to get back on there too.

I had over 3K posts on TGP and a few friends. I'm a creature of habit, so it was a bit of a shock.

I know. I'll get the waaaambulance.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Being a moderator is a thankless job. I was asked to be a moderator on TGP quite a few years ago and my quick response was thanks but no thanks. You could not pay me enough to do that job. Managing individuals of all ages and backgrounds is no easy task. A moderator friend on TGP has had serious death threats to himself and his family (specifically his kids). It puts a bit of perspective when the discipline given out is sometimes viewed as harsh.

It is also hard sometimes to grasp the humour over the Internet and there's always a fine line between having an edge and being a jackass. But man, there's no better place to share our enthusiasm about gear and music.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

I would not worry too much about getting banned. Most moderators are sitting in their mothers basement collecting welfare. This is their chance to play Hitler. You got to look at where the decision to ban you comes from. Don't lose any sleep.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Distortion said:


> .......Most moderators are sitting in their mothers basement collecting welfare. This is their chance to play Hitler. .......


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

I got a warning on TGP for starting a thread with this poll:

_What do you do when you get a used pedal in the mail and there's pubes in the velcro:

1. I remove the pubes, because that's disgusting.
2. I replace the velcro entirely, because that's disgusting.
3. I just use the pedal, I don't mind having other peoples' pubes on my stuff._

I'm still a little pissed off about it.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Clean Channel said:


> I got a warning on TGP for starting a thread with this poll:
> 
> _What do you do when you get a used pedal in the mail and there's pubes in the velcro:
> _
> *Makes you wonder where he stored the pedal when not in use?*


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

greco said:


> View attachment 18604


Who's that?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Who's that?


Premier of New Brunswick Brian Gallant


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> Premier of New Brunswick Brian Gallant


Just another suit then.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yep


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Where do bad girls hang out? Here of course! lol

I got banned from a forum for getting into an argument about stuff that doesn't even matter! I am glad because the mod who banned me was a dickhead!

Things turned out for the better because I am here now! That's all that really matters!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

And a politition so perhaps he might be banned.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Clean Channel said:


> I got a warning on TGP for starting a thread with this poll:
> 
> _What do you do when you get a used pedal in the mail and there's pubes in the velcro:
> 
> ...


I am sitting here reading and eating and I just about choked howling with laughter! Funny shit! What is TGP?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This is some mighty fine entertainment! I can't eat anymore for fear of choking while laughing!


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Lola said:


> I am sitting here reading and eating and I just about choked howling with laughter! Funny shit! What is TGP?


TGP = The Gear Page


----------

